# Cosmos



## JohnT (Mar 10, 2014)

Anybody watch Cosmos last night?? 

I though it was fantastic. Very well done.

I fondly remember the original series by the late, great Carl Sagan. I was a little disappointed that Mr. Tyson did not use the same first line.. "If you want to make an apple pie from scratch, you must first create the universe." 

We nerds love this stuff. Someone actually came up with the "big bang" apple pie recipe. I tried is a number of years ago and have to say that it is pretty good, but takes too long to cook (about 14 billion years).. 

Tee Hee..


----------



## jswordy (Mar 10, 2014)

I give kudos to Fox for putting a science show on a popular network again. Alas, I am too enmeshed in my Netflix to view commercial TV at present.


----------



## cmason1957 (Mar 10, 2014)

I am sure this will be on Netflix before the end of the year.


----------



## Norske (Mar 11, 2014)

Loved it and plan on watching or taping each episode.


----------



## Elmer (Mar 11, 2014)

Watched with my kids.
Great show.
neil degrasse tyson is great at explaining science!

“I am convinced that the act of thinking logically cannot possibly be natural to the human mind. If it were, then mathematics would be everybody's easiest course at school and our species would not have taken several millennia to figure out the scientific method.” -neil degrasse tyson


----------



## JohnT (Mar 11, 2014)

I agree. I especially liked how he got it all correct. 
This show is Nerd-Candy if ever I saw it!

I do like Tyson, but I am a little put off by him for his spear heading the movement to downgrade Pluto from a planet.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 11, 2014)

JohnT said:


> I do like Tyson, but I am a little put off by him for his spear heading the movement to downgrade Pluto from a planet.



Poor Pluto. I wonder what it ever did to him.

If anything should be de-planetized, its Uranus. (said the proctologist to his patient)


----------



## Elmer (Mar 11, 2014)

JohnT said:


> I agree. I especially liked how he got it all correct.
> This show is Nerd-Candy if ever I saw it!
> 
> I do like Tyson, but I am a little put off by him for his spear heading the movement to downgrade Pluto from a planet.



I am no longer defending Pluto. I have jumped on the "dwarf planet" bandwagon.

pluto is so small,
"how small is it"
pluto is so small it cannot clear other objects out of its path.

If a planet can not defend itself, or its people, I surely will not stand up for it!


----------



## JohnT (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes, but Pluto has 5 known moons (Charon, Styx, Nix, Kerberos, and Hydra). Surely that must count for something....


----------



## corinth (Mar 11, 2014)

Nerd?
Lemme see, horn rimmed glasses held together with tape. plastic pocket protector with a pen and a pencil. My slide rule in my pocket with pants legs two inches above my ankles and a slightly used pair of old keds.
Nope, not me.

http://www.keds.com/store/SiteController/keds/viewallkeds/cat610201/cat2060415/subcategory
Coirinth


----------



## Elmer (Mar 11, 2014)

JohnT said:


> Yes, but Pluto has 5 known moons (Charon, Styx, Nix, Kerberos, and Hydra). Surely that must count for something....



But the moons are less than 100 miles wide.
So they are small meteors more than anything!


----------



## JohnT (Mar 11, 2014)

Elmer said:


> But the moons are less than 100 miles wide.
> So they are small meteors more than anything!


 
does size matter? 

Jupiter's moon Ganymede and Saturn's moon Titan are both bigger than the planet Mercury. If size matters, then they should both be considered Planets and not moons.


----------



## cmason1957 (Mar 11, 2014)

To be considered a planet, they must orbit a star (in our case the sun), be massive enough for its own gravity to make it round, and has cleared its neighborhood of smaller objects. At least most astronomers accept this definition.

Moons orbit planets.


----------



## tonyt (Mar 11, 2014)

Norske said:


> Loved it and plan on watching or taping each episode.



Taping. Really taping. Do you use Beta or VHS? Have you not evolved at all. 
Just kidding.::


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 12, 2014)

jswordy said:


> I give kudos to Fox for putting a science show on a popular network again.



Agreed! Especially considering what percentage of their viewership actually believes in science.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 12, 2014)

sour_grapes said:


> Agreed! Especially considering what percentage of their viewership actually believes in science.


 
I remember when I was a small lad. The weekends were always closed out by great wholesome on Sunday nights. shows like "Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom", "The Undersea World of Jaques Cousteau", or even "The Wonderful World of Disney"... 

Ahh the good old days! Cosmos Brings me back to that. A great TV show to help close out the weekend. Cudos to Fox!


----------



## Elmer (Mar 12, 2014)

JohnT said:


> does size matter?
> 
> Jupiter's moon Ganymede and Saturn's moon Titan are both bigger than the planet Mercury. If size matters, then they should both be considered Planets and not moons.



but moons orbit a planet.
Therefore if both Ganymede and Titan are orbiting a planet, they themselves can not be a planet.


And as far as Fox putting Cosmos on network TV, the program itself was produced by Seth Mcfarlane, who created/produces/voices family guy.
He makes a ton of money for that network, so I have to imagine they are indebted to him and any of his pet projects.
But good for all those involved.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 17, 2014)

Not a bad episode last night. Covered evolution rather well.


----------



## jswordy (Mar 18, 2014)

Series has apparently been cancelled? Not enough viewers.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 19, 2014)

jswordy said:


> Series has apparently been cancelled? Not enough viewers.


 

Where did you hear this from? I though the series is doing well.


----------



## Elmer (Mar 19, 2014)

JohnT said:


> Where did you hear this from? I though the series is doing well.



I searched the interwebs and could find nothing indicating that this show has been canceled.

I do find it funny that a station in Oklahoma "accidently" ran a news promo over the Evolution portion of the show!

http://www.salon.com/2014/03/13/oklahoma_fox_station_runs_promo_over_mention_of_evolution_in_cosmos/


----------



## JohnT (Mar 19, 2014)

Wow Elmer! 

Sometimes things like this make me wonder what year this is. 

Even the Catholic Church allows for a belief in Evolution (provided that you believe that that was the way God did it).

I thought that people of today realized that shutting out an opposing view point does not make your belief any stronger or weaker.


----------



## jswordy (Mar 19, 2014)

Elmer said:


> I searched the interwebs and could find nothing indicating that this show has been canceled.
> 
> I do find it funny that a station in Oklahoma "accidently" ran a news promo over the Evolution portion of the show!
> 
> http://www.salon.com/2014/03/13/oklahoma_fox_station_runs_promo_over_mention_of_evolution_in_cosmos/



That cancellation info was from TIME magazine's print edition. The show premiered at 5.8 million viewers, not a good start.

This was posted at tvline.com 2 days ago: "Cosmos then drew 4.9 mil and a 1.9, down 16 percent and two tenths from its week-ago launch on Fox."

Watch it while you can, I reckon.


----------



## plowboy (Mar 20, 2014)

I guess the general population has no interest in learning and expanding there minds. If you keep the fart jokes coming you will have a number one hit. 

I have also noticed a trend on discovery and the history channels. They seem to be getting away from real education and are showing more and more fake documentaries of the redneck persuasion. 

Let's hope natgeo keeps it rolling


----------



## JohnT (Mar 20, 2014)

jswordy said:


> That cancellation info was from TIME magazine's print edition. The show premiered at 5.8 million viewers, not a good start.
> 
> This was posted at tvline.com 2 days ago: "Cosmos then drew 4.9 mil and a 1.9, down 16 percent and two tenths from its week-ago launch on Fox."
> 
> Watch it while you can, I reckon.


 

Ahhh yes, but Fox is not the only network that broadcasted Cosmos. The show was also broadcasted on the Nat Geo channel (and a handful of others). I wonder what they would get if they added all those viewers as well.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 27, 2014)

*Edmond Halley*

Last Sunday's episode was simply awesome. 

I especially liked the bit about the death of Edmond Halley (of Halley's Comet fame) 

He was 85 years old, called for a glass of wine, drank it, then passed very peacefully by his fireplace. 

That is how I want to go out!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 27, 2014)

I caught the last half of that episode and enjoyed it. Finally remembered to set the DVR so I don't miss another.


----------

